# A Successful Phenibut Withdrawal Story



## Rob Phenibut (Apr 26, 2014)

A Successful Phenibut Withdrawal Story 

Apolagies in advance for hijacking this forum however SWIM believes all Phenibut withdrawl recovery stories should be shared to help others. 

This post is for information only and pitched towards 2 types of Phenibut people
- Those that currently have a Phenibut habit and wish to quit however are concerned about Withdrawal process.
- Those that are currently in the middle of the Phenibut Withdrawal-> Living the Nightmare ( There is s light at the end of the tunnel and I want to share SWIMS Withdrawal experience to help others make it to the other side )
SWIM apologises for the length — his only intention is to share the experience in the hope that it helps others. 

SWIM only last week purged himself from the clutches of daily Phenibut use. Swim believes there is a place for Phenibut but for the right users however it proved to strong for SWIMS addictive and anxious personality. SWIM was using up to 3gram per day ( approx. 1900 in the morning, 660 lunch, 660 dinner — or there abouts give or take — some days even up to 4G ). SWIM has been using PHenibut on and off for the last few years however 2014 took on a whole new commitment. 
It was time to quit. However SWIM had read all the nightmare experiences others had posted on various forums so he was not sure how he was going to survive the ordeal they all write about. Also SWIM lives in Australia and all the suggested OTC supplements like Kava, Kratom etc are not available here. Also it is very hard to get a Doctor to prescribe anything with addictive potential to mask another addiction. SWIM was originally concerned about this however masking the major symptoms with another "bank-aid" was not really required ( except for a few cheeky beers )

THE GOOD NEWS IS - SWIM got there!!! — Looking back now it was pretty awful however not as bad as some of the experiences found online when you search. 
SWIM read every single thing possible on the net with regards to how to cease use and also how to best handle the Withdrawal symptoms and land back to reality in one piece. 
The Best bit is SWIM was mostly free from the major hell of Phenibut withdrawal 72 - 84. hours from the last dose. There is SWIMS method below for information only.

What SWIM did once he decided enough is enough of Phenibut.

1. Tell someone ( your mum, wife, husband, brother, sister, best friend etc) - It is most important you don't do this alone. The good news is they have never heard of Phenibut so they wont pigeon hole you like a Meth or opiate addict. Show them the OTC container and how innocent a mistake you have made. Admit your issues with Anxiety and or addiction. ( they probably wont believe you and think you are over reacting ). Apologise to them and let them know you feel like a fool for being so silly.This support person does not have to live with you but they do need to be on call ( you probably wont want them to close to you anyway) but you need them there to support you and set you at ease when you start to complicate you situation by over thinking.

2. Take 5 Days off from work or study — prefer Monday to Friday ( if you can't do this then maybe a controlled taper is your best option) — keep away from all stressful situations


3. Stock up on the below easy to find supplies ( note how simple and easy to acquire the list is SWIM picked this all up in an hour at the shops 2 days before WD day )

Supplies

+Camomile Tea ( lots ) — every time you make yourself and then drink one of these calming teas you kill 10 minutes. Killing time is most important during the WD
+Protein Powder or meal replacement - It's very hard to eat substantially from the 12 to 72 hour mark and you need to keep up your nutrition to help you brain regulate back to normal
+Pro-biotic Drinks - Heaps of these — plan to have 3 to 4 a day. You know what they say Healthy stomach = health mind
+Fish Oil - (Heaps ) - SWIM was taking about 10 tablets for breakfast, lunch and dinner — between 20 and 30 per day during the purge
+Zinc, B6 and Magnesium ( you can purchase this separately however there is specific PMS packs with all 3 in the one tablet - Take 3 tabs at breakfast lunch and dinner. These 3 vista & minerals do wonders for the human brain and nervous system. Once you are back to normal you can drop this supplement.
+ Ibuprofen and Codeine mix tablets ( Optional ) — just in case you get the head aches like SWIM did. Also the Codeine helps to calm you
+ Mersyndol ( acetaminophen / Paracetamol, codeine phosphate, doxylamine succinate combination ) THIS STUFF WILL GET YOU INTO A ZONE FOR SOME UNEXPECTED GREAT SLEEP ( save it for bed time)
Alcohol-( Optional ) Yes thats right Alcohol - but not much. SWIM had a 6 pack on hand. You would be crazy to have more than 2 drinks per day and space them out like one at lunch and one before dinner - SWIM started this at 48 hour mark - the relief from one drink was amazing and provided such relief. However only have 1 drink per 5 hours.
+ Nasal decongestant ( Optional) — ( SWIM did get mild flu symptoms and a blocked nose - this was not fun with the worry of insomnia.

Part 2 to follow


----------



## Rob Phenibut (Apr 26, 2014)

Part 2 

SWIMS PHENIBUT WITHDRAWAL EXPERIENCE - the quick taper

After vast experience with Phenibut and lurking and stalking on all the available forums on the topic of Phenibut Withdrawal - SWIM finally decided it was time to bite the bullet and hop off the Phenibut train.
Here is what SWIM did and and some insight why

A MONDAY was decided to be the first day of the Total Withdrawal - this will give a 5 day week to wash out away from the stress of work and life in general
ON the Wednesday before ( 5 days prior) SWIM started to taper doses down
SWIMS 5 Day taper based on a 3G habit 
Wednesday	Approx. 2 G ( 1300 in morning / 660 evening )
Thursday Approx. 1.6 G ( 1000 in morning / 660 evening )
Friday Approx. 1.6 G ( 1000 in morning / 660 evening )
Saturday Approx. 1 G ( 660 in morning / 330 evening )
Sunday Approx. 1.6 G ( 660 in morning / 990 evening ) — reason for the large dose is this was the last dose and a good sleep on the last night was required just in case of insomnia sets in during detox.

Taper Notes - Medium level Insomnia was experienced during taper period - So so was mild anxiety and panic. But nothing that would stop SWIM going to work or play — SWIMS brain was adjusting to life with less Pheni, it was not pleasant nor was it a nightmare — just plain flat and a little on edge. Every dose of Phenibut just keeps the demons at bay.

SWIN started taking the nutritional suppliments during the taper - 3 times a days. And at high doses.

On the last night of the 5 day taper stage SWIM took a final 1G serving for a good nights sleep because as of the next morning Phenibut will be a thing of the past. Got about 6 hours that night.

Special Note on Insomnia during taper - The taper insomnia was worse than the actual Withdrawal ( this was a great outcome ) - however as SWIM was still dosing Phenibut during the taper it took the edge off the anxiety that was lurking in the shadows.
SWIM averaged about 3 to 4 hours per night and continued to function as normal at work and social. IT sucked by it was very, very manageable. If swim had more time and more discipline maybe a proper taper could be considered however having now gone cold turkey SWIM is so glad that path was taken.


----------



## Rob Phenibut (Apr 26, 2014)

Part 3


The Phenibut WITHDRAWAL

Before I detail SWIMs log I just want to summaries the symptoms and signs of Phenibut withdrawal
TIME GOES SO SLOW.
No Energy, Crawling Skin, Loss of appetite, severe Anhedonia ( not being able to get pleasure out of anything) Anxiety and Depression and the overall sense of impending doom - During the peak ( First 72 hours ) SWIM was convinced that this is what "Pure Depression" must feel like. The peak was a very uncomfortable period in SWIMs life and one he never wants to repeat. This was made worse because there is no true information available on how long it was really going to last. Anxiety and Panic Attacks were woking themselves up and down over the first 3 days however a change of scenery or a chat with support person helps put the Neves at ease for the short term. As mentioned above - It Sucks - it's the mental game of wondering how long this will last is what troubled SWIM the most.


Day 1	
WOW - the forums and posts were right it's only 9am and SWIM felt awful missing his morning Phenibut and Caffeine kick start. 
By mid morning his mind was racing in the shower, all sorts of mild anxiety and depressive thoughts and Anhedonia was taking hold — by days end this was intense.
Swim did manage to sit out in the sun on a few occasions to boost melatonin and vitamin D levels. This proved to be a massive assist in beating the Insomnia that is mentioned so often on other posts.
During the first day an overwhelming feeling of complete detachment from the world hit by mid afternoon. It seemed like the world had left SWIM behind.
Monday got worse as the day went on any by 6pm a meal could not be consumed. Nothing was interesting at all and SWIM could not stand to be in the same room with anyone, not even people he loved with all his heart.
Camomile tea was consumed just about ever hour. A trip to the park was undertaken in the morning — luckily as this would not have been possible by the afternoon.

Evening Day 1
Anhedonia ( not being able to get pleasure out of anything) Anxiety and Depression are fully setting in by mid to late afternoon. 
However it is very important to point out that the evening also brings with it a sense of calm that for some reason the day can't provide. All the symptoms recede ever so slightly.

9PM bed time - After a day of not eating much but vigorously dosing victims and supplements etc it was time for bed. 
SWIM took 2 x Mersyndol tablets 10 minutes before bed to relieve muscle tension, headache and to aid in sleep. Believe it on not SWIM slept from 9.30 to 6AM. A hypnotic sleep free from all the withdrawal symptoms and lots of lucid dreaming thanks to all that B6.


Day 2
SWIM is convinced this must be what mental illness feels like. You name it SWIM feels it. Text book everything. Waves of panic about the Withdrawal duration and the future will not pass-The fear of being in this state forever is never ending and every though revolves back to the WD and the symptoms — a revolving thought process. SWIM kept asking himself-"WHEN WILL IT END?" over and over 
Due to the Anhedonia SWIM was unable to spend quality time with family or friends, watch TV, read book, use the PC or Tablet - or anything for that matter for any longer than a couple of minutes. He kept getting up and moving rooms, going outside, back upstairs etc — another shower or bath. SWIM continued to get as much sun as possible during this state.
The aim today was to kill time — however, easier said than done when you mentally can't do anything for longer than a few minutes before jumping out of your skin. This was achieved but minutes felt like hours and the evening seemed like an age away. Again heaps of camomile tea, visits to the garden, a few walks to the corner ( hoped not to see anyone). Started a few episodes of various movies and TV however nothing was working on SWIMs Numb and uncomfortable mind. 
No real substantial meals consumed however some fruit and a bit of pasta. As the previous day an all out assault of the vitamins and supplements administered to assist SWIMS brain to regulate as quickly as possible.

Evening Day 2 - 48 hours from last dose ( Milestone - it turned out to be more than half way) 
Same as previous day — once the sun goes down it all seems a little better ( far from great but way better that the cold reality of day light )
Bed time ritual repeated again with 2 Mersyndol at 9PM - And again another wonderful rest !!! ( far from the best sleeps Phenibut users grow used to but good enough to rest the mind and body )

Day 3
SWIM awoke again on Wednesday to the same old nightmare that is Phenibut Withdrawal. 
Today is just a case of going through the same process of the previous 2 days and staying somehow positive. Room changes, Sun, Camomile tea and possible TV, podcasts etc )
"WHEN WILL IT END?" — you read on forums that it is 5 to 7 days and then there are others that say a few weeks! Then there are the rare cases where they don't even have a WD.
Today SWIM went for a short walk a few blocks in the morning — this was very hard and he felt like he was in a personal hell let loose out on the world around him. The walk was another great opportunity to get some sun.
It was lunchtime on Day 3 when the first major panic hit — and again it was regards to when will then end ? Will this ever end? I am a looser! The fear was immense and a visit for SWIM to the local doctor was booked for 2.30pm that day.
A doctor visit is highly recommended by SWIM as it helped kill hours of time and the doctor checked all the vital signs of SWIMS health —Medical check got the all clear
As to be expected the doctor had never heard of Phenibut - his only feed back was that it sounds like a "Benzo" withdrawal only milder. Doctor also suggested that if the panic and fear gets to much then SWIM to check themselves into the emergency ward with all the other Meth and Cocaine addicts — gee thanks

Evening Day 3 - 72 hours
Unlike the previous 2 days it was decided to introduce one alcoholic drink to take the edge off. 
The 1 beer ( 5% IPA) was consumed at approx. 5pm and was savoured for 1 hour - A light meal was consumed after this. As per usual, as evening falls the Anxiety, Depression and Anhedonia lifts.
The very liberal use of Alcohol was just enough to take the edge off when it really counted SWIM,
All the usual supplements consumed as well as 2 Ibuprofen and Codeine tablets at 6.30PM due to a headache from the beer. 

This was the first evening SWIM was able to properly watch TV, listen to music and talk with his partner and as the night wore on the symptoms began to fade even more.

Bed time ritual repeated again with 2 Mersyndol at 9PM - And again another okay rest !!! It is a strange sleep but it is sleep 


Day 4
WOW - what a welcome relief - Not out of the woods yet but the main 3 main mental symptoms of Anhedonia, Anxiety and Depression have lifted considerably — already half as bad as Tuesday. 
Its time to face the public again and visit a grocery store — this was not easy however it was manageable and was character building.
This is the first day that SWIM is looking forward to eating lunch — it was decided a stir-fry and 1 ice cold beer was on the menu. Finally SWIM was looking forward to something.
Lunch came and went — and so did a head ache from the 1 beer.
SWIM even managed to run a few errands for his partner that afternoon - Banking, Post , etc. This was easier than the morning outing and SWIM was not convinced it was just about over

Evening Day 4 - 96 Hours
SWIM just wants to sing — he's well on the the side now and he feels 80% back to a possible baseline ( whatever that was) 
A great night with partner, eating home dinner, watching TV and taking it real easy.
One more beer was consumed before dinner — the effects of this were again very welcome.

Bed time ritual repeated for the last time - 2 Mersyndol at 10PM - And again another wonderful rest 



Day 5
Off to the beach - Life is good
95% back to normal

SWIM really hopes this may assist others and keep them positive before and during Phenibut Withdrawal.

If SWIM can do it anyone can.

Has anyone else had a similar experience ? Similar Success ?
Please reply.
Thanks


Life's Good


----------



## Rob Phenibut (Apr 26, 2014)

It is now Sunday ( day 7 )


Anxiety - Gone
Depression - Gone
Anhedonia - Gone
99% back to normal from a mental point of view.

However a little Insomnia was experienced last night ( wide awake for 4 hours during the middle of the night ) However SWIM feels fantastic today and can't wait to get out amongst it.

Thanks


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Geez peoples.... Anyway grats I guess.


----------



## misk (May 2, 2014)

Thank you Rob for sharing this story. I'm getting into day 4 now after a week or so of usage and it has been about the same as what you experienced. You're right, it is almost impossible to find a complete story regarding Phenibut withdrawal. Thank you!!


----------



## Rob Phenibut (Apr 26, 2014)

*Update*



misk said:


> Thank you Rob for sharing this story. I'm getting into day 4 now after a week or so of usage and it has been about the same as what you experienced. You're right, it is almost impossible to find a complete story regarding Phenibut withdrawal. Thank you!!


Hi Misk. 
How did you go? 
If you stayed on path you'd be well repaired by now.
Give us some good news mate???

I'm 16+ days now. 
I have finally only this week properly returned to my baseline ( hyper, anxious, wiling to please, generally happy)
The Last 8 days have been interesting. Not the best week ever but far from the worst. 
Lots of thinking and contemplating my life.
Thankful only a slight depressed edge.

Looking ahead now and I feel better than I have in ages.

One thing I have noticed post my Pheni affair of 2014.
I don't seem to remember how to have panic / anxiety attacks. The building up sensation and racing thoughts have not returned. This is a positive as it has plagued me for years.

It seems like it has been erased during the binge. 
Fingers crossed this is permanent.

Will update again.

Thanks


----------



## frankstein (Aug 27, 2014)

*simple trick*

I have been reading this threads for over a year and a half trying to figure out the proper way to beat my phenibut habit. I am not sure if I should be posting here or not. I have been stuck on phenibut for over a year and a half. I am dosing about 4g a day. I am finally ready to make the big jump I have constantly seen post but "SWIM" and some of them are old and someof them are new I am so thankful for all the post you have made reguarding this issue because I cannot find information anywhere else about phenibut withdrawal. I currently take 6mg of serquel 100g of lamital and 4mg of Xanax xr a day. The trouble is weaning off phenibut especially after taking the medications while on phenibut. I discovered that in the evening if I drink white grapefruit juice in enhances my medicines to a very strong level and makes it easier to sleep. I wasn't sure how to properly taper. so what would suggest I go down to daily as long as I know I can mix the grapefruit juice with my meds I am able to get a little sleep I though I of going down to 3 1/2 g's every 3 days what would be your proper suggestion on how to taper off a 4g habit a day for 1 year and 8 months of use (yes I know its pretty bad) I just know that through my process of trying to taper off before I have always read your threads because they have been so helpful as I said im not sure if I am posting in the proper place but I just joined to respond and look for help from you. Any suggestions you could give me would be great im just trying to figure out how to keep the wd's to a minimum.


----------



## frankstein (Aug 27, 2014)

frankstein said:


> i have been reading this threads for over a year and a half trying to figure out the proper way to beat my phenibut habit. I am not sure if i should be posting here or not. I have been stuck on phenibut for over a year and a half. I am dosing about 4g a day. I am finally ready to make the big jump i have constantly seen post but "swim" and some of them are old and someof them are new i am so thankful for all the post you have made reguarding this issue because i cannot find information anywhere else about phenibut withdrawal. I currently take 6mg of serquel 100g of lamital and 4mg of xanax xr a day. The trouble is weaning off phenibut especially after taking the medications while on phenibut. I discovered that in the evening if i drink white grapefruit juice in enhances my medicines to a very strong level and makes it easier to sleep. I wasn't sure how to properly taper. So what would suggest i go down to daily as long as i know i can mix the grapefruit juice with my meds i am able to get a little sleep i though i of going down to 3 1/2 g's every 3 days takinghalf a g off every three days what would be your proper suggestion on how to taper off a 4g habit a day for 1 year and 8 months of use (yes i know its pretty bad) i just know that through my process of trying to taper off before i have always read your threads because they have been so helpful as i said im not sure if i am posting in the proper place but i just joined to respond and look for help from you. Any suggestions you could give me would be great im just trying to figure out how to keep the wd's to a minimum.


 i meant going down 1/2 g every three days sorry


----------

